# 08 Brute Belt light Reset ( CANT FIND CONNECTORS) !!



## KJ1

Guys, I have a 08 Brute 750 that had a bad battery. Belt light began flashing and went into "Limp" Mode. Changed battery. Light still flashes. I have downloaded the manual. Did "Searches" . I am not able to locate the "Connectors" I have 1 four wire black connector and no grey ones or white ones. Any Help would be appreciated. Thanks !


----------



## brute for mud

did you check the threads i found it there myself


----------



## IBBruin

Where did you get your manual from?


----------



## rowdy-outty

Under your seat in the black plastic tray closest to the right rear tire there should be the two connectors side by side. Atleast thats were they are on my 06


----------



## gpinjason

Look at the last page of the "Belt Reset Procedure" thread... all you have to do is unplug the black connector, and connect a "jumper" wire to the top two pins... here--> 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=115069&postcount=46


----------



## Roboquad

if you google this, it isn't in English but there is a video on the wire looping that GPin said. you tube....


----------



## fstang24

here are some pics


----------



## KJ1

Guys, thanks, I found the correct 4 pin black connector. my gray is missing. I jumped the terminals as the youtube video showed. ( the yellow and purple wires ) and followed the procedure. Mine would never blink fast. Blinks slow at all times. There is absolutely no change in blinks at all before, during, after the procedure. I pulled the cover and the switch is in the on position and belt looks great. Any ideas ?


----------



## brute21

your battery is probably bad go ahead and charge it up and do the reset procedure again.


----------



## gpinjason

KJ1 said:


> Guys, thanks, I found the correct 4 pin black connector. my gray is missing. I jumped the terminals as the youtube video showed. ( the yellow and purple wires ) and followed the procedure. Mine would never blink fast. Blinks slow at all times. There is absolutely no change in blinks at all before, during, after the procedure. I pulled the cover and the switch is in the on position and belt looks great. Any ideas ?


something is not being done right.. did you follow the procedure exactly? and are you sure your jumper wire is making good contact in the plug?


----------



## Roboquad

what about the third 2 prong at the switch from the belt cover. on my bike that needs to be unplugged as well, after the flashing quickly..1st.. disconnect the belt switch at the 2 pin connector above the torque converter cover, observe should be flashing slowly. let flash for at least 5 seconds. Turn off the key, plug all components back correctly and should have no lights when you turn it back on...


----------



## Brutisk750i

HI guyz: I'm new to the site... lots of great knowledge here but I'm stumped...! I have a 09 brute 750 fi ...can't figure out how to reset the **** belt indicator lite...I had a 07 650 which was easy to reset, but the plugs on this 09 are different... i have a white and a black four pole pugs... both have black blank covers on them...They will not plug into each other like other posts have indicated because they are both female receptacles... Does anyone have any idea's if the fuel injected models are wired different than the carb models...? really stumped here guyz...need some help... Thanks Bill


----------



## NMKawierider

I thought that part was all the same on all of them. Here is a shot of mine on my 06 750.


----------



## Brutisk750i

YUP...looks like my 07 brute 650...but the 09 750 has two connectors and one is white the other black ,and both are female...? Both have the blank covers....no-way to switch them over to connect...? There must be a different method for the Fuel Injected bikes....? I have looked at all kinds of threads ,but nothing deals with the 09 fi 750's belt reset... ? Bill


----------



## Brutisk750i

LOL... thanks Nmkawierider for the picture.. now i know what i did wrong...? I covered the switches with my cdi when i paced the Vforce msd in... had to move the other cdi over and covered up the plugs.... thanks a million for the pic... i may have never figured it out... lol...what a relief...though i was the only guy on the market with a bastard bike... MNMB site rocks... thanks ..BB


----------



## NMKawierider

Cool...love happy endings..


----------

